# Wo Angeln um San Francisco / Vancouver



## Günni1401 (2. Juni 2006)

Moin moin,

Ich habe das Glück diesen Sommer für 7 Wochen nach Kalifornien zu fliegen. Noch mehr Glück habe ich mit meiner Gastfamilie noch für eine Woche nach Vancouver zu fliegen:q 
War von euch schon jemand in Vancouver zum Angeln unterwegs und könnte mir ein paar Tips geben, wo man es mit Angeln mal versuchen sollte? Wäre super!! Hatte vor mit der Spinnrute auf Forelle zu gehen. Werde wohl leider nicht die Möglichkeit haben meine ganze Ausrüstung mitzuschleppen, sondern werde alles auf das Minimum beschränken. 
Naja, zurück in Kalifornien will ich mich mit nem Freund aus Deutschland in San Francisco treffen. Er hat Zugriff auf ein Schlauchboot und daher planen wir eine Woche Camping und Fishing nahe San Francisco Wäre echt super, wenn jemand von euch einen guten See zum "Bassfishing" kennt... oder generell Tips zum Schwarbarschangeln in den USA parat hat. 
Also vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus!

viele Grüße,

Gunnar


----------



## sharkhooker (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo Angeln um San Francisco / Vancouver*

Moin
Wenn Du möchtest könnte ich Dir aus meinen Unterlagen Spot's zum 
"Shark and Reeffishing"(Frisco bis Vancuver Island) raussuchen.
Aber Flyfishing ist so garnicht mein Ding(ohne Wertung), hab deswegen auch keine brauchbaren Infos.

Bass-Fishing: Hab ich nur Erfahrung in FL

Sorry
Meld Dich einfach bei Bedarf!

Petri


----------



## Khain75 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo Angeln um San Francisco / Vancouver*

Hmmm ich weiß das es in der Bucht von frisco weiße Haie gibt.... das wäre doch mal versuch mit dem schlauboot wert:q

Vielleicht hier http://www.bassfishingusa.com/

oder hier http://www.indexoftheweb.com/Recreation/Bass_Fishing.htm

http://www.gosportfishing.com/usa/index.shtml


----------



## Hacker (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo Angeln um San Francisco / Vancouver*

Geh einfach in local tackleshop die werden dir definitv helfen. Tackle wuerd ich so oda so nich mitnehmen ist hier viel billiger.


----------



## Günni1401 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo Angeln um San Francisco / Vancouver*

Hmmm... Das mit den weißen Haien war sowieso geplant:q!! Naja... werden uns wohl nur auf das Süßwasser beschränken und die Schwarzbarsche ärgern. Danke für das Angebot Sharkhooker, aber ich weiß nich ob ich das Tackle zum Reeffishing mitschleppen kann. Neu kaufen will ich es auch nicht:q, also werde ich beim Spinnfischen im Süsswasser bleiben. 
Wenn keiner mehr einen Gewässertip parat hat, dann werde ich einfach mal auf eigene Faust los und später hier berichten
Gruß,

Gunnar


----------



## sharkhooker (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo Angeln um San Francisco / Vancouver*



			
				Günni1401 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm... Das mit den weißen Haien war sowieso geplant:q!! Naja... werden uns wohl nur auf das Süßwasser beschränken und die Schwarzbarsche ärgern. Danke für das Angebot Sharkhooker, aber ich weiß nich ob ich das Tackle zum Reeffishing mitschleppen kann. Neu kaufen will ich es auch nicht:q, also werde ich beim Spinnfischen im Süsswasser bleiben.
> Wenn keiner mehr einen Gewässertip parat hat, dann werde ich einfach mal auf eigene Faust los und später hier berichten
> Gruß,
> 
> Gunnar


Moin
I'm sorry......Aber immer wieder gern!

Freu mich schon auf deinen Bericht.
#In den Staaten gibt es so herliches Tackle, da würde ich schon was investieren#

Petri


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo Angeln um San Francisco / Vancouver*

Hallo Günni,
zu welcher Zeit wirst du in Vancouver sein? Danach ggfls. mehr...


----------



## Günni1401 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo Angeln um San Francisco / Vancouver*

so,

Bin inzwischen aus Vancouver wieder zurueck und treibe mich nun wieder in fresno umher. 
Habe es aber geschafft an letzten Donnerstag in Vancouver am Capilano River zu angeln. Zusammen mit meinen kleinen Gastbruedern gings morgen mit den kleinen Reiseruten los zum Bus. Nach ca. 1 Std. Fahrt plus einen kleinen Fussmarsch sind wir dann endlich am Fluss gewesen. Was mich ziemlich ueberraschte war die Anzahl der Angler. Nahezu jede Stelle an der man den Fluss erreichen konnte war besetzt. Dazu sollte ich sagen, dass der Fluss durch einen kleinen Canyon fliesst. Naja, wir haben also einen schoen grossen Stein gefunden von dem man aus Angeln konnte. Es war einfach herrlich... die Natur und etliche Lachse die am rauben an der Wasseroberflaeche war. Also schnell die Spinnrute mit einem kleinen Spinner bestueckt und los. Leider waren die Lachse dann doch nicht so beissfreudig wie ich erhoffte. Zwar folgte der ein oder andere den Spinner, aber beissen wollte keiner. Erst nach einem Platzwechsel fing ich auf einen knallorangen Spinner den ersten Fisch. Ich vermute eine kleine Regenbogenforelle, aber da ich nicht der Experte in Sachen Salmoniden bin, koennte es auch ein kleiner Coho Lachs gewesen sein. Flussaufwaerts befand sich naemlich eine Fischzucht in der Coho und Chinhook Lachse gezuechtet werden. Nach kurzer Zeit fing ich noch eine auf den besagten Spinner. Danach montierte ich eine neue Montage mit einer Wasserkugel.. langem Vorfach... einem grossen Bleischrot und einem Einzelhaken. Das simpelste was man sich vorstellen konnte. Als Koeder benutzte ich einen Tauwurm, den ich kurz zuvor in einer Pfuetze fand. Hatte irgendwo einmal gelesen, dass Forellen gut auf Wurm gehen wuerden. Es war zwar ein Krampf mit meiner 1,80 Rute mein gut 2m Vorfach auszuwerfen, aber es klappte auf Anhieb... mitten in die reissende Stroemung. Gleich beim ersten Wurf blieb die Wasserkugel auf halber Strecke "stehen". Anhieb und wieder hatte ich eine kleine Forelle (oder Lachs oder was auch immer|rolleyes ). Es ging Schlag auf Schlag.... jeder Wurf ein Biss oder eine Fisch. Da ich nur kleine Fische fing entschloss ich mich den Wiederhaken umzubiegen, um schonenender zu fischen. Ich hegte die Hoffnung endlich einen von den grossen Lachsen zu fangen, die ich von der Bruecke sah. Die kleinen Biester waren aber einfach schneller und ich hatte arge Probleme die noetigen Wuermer zu finden. Sie ueberlebten wenn es hoch kam zwei oder drei Wuerfe. Naja, irgendwann nach etwa 8 kleinen Fischen blieb die Wasserkugel erneut stehen... Anhieb (der aufgrund der kurzen Rute und dem langem Vorfach leider so gut wie ins Leere ging) ... kraeftiges Zuppeln an der Rute... das Aufblitzen von einem stattlichem silbernen Koerper in der Mitte des Flusses und dann war der Spuk auch schon vorbei#q . Der Lachs muss wohl an die 50-60cm gehabt haben. Ich weiss... Lachse koennen vieeeel groesser werden, aber ich war trotzdem baff, war es doch das erste mal, dass ich ueberhaupt an einem Fluss dieses Kalibers geangelt habe. Leider konnten wir nich laenger an dieser vielversprechenden Stelle angeln. Wir befanden uns auf der rechten Seite einer Bruecke, nur leider hatten wir am morgen die hinweise flussaufwaerts uebersehen, dass man nur auf der linken Seite der bruecke angeln darf#c  Um jeglichen Aerger zu vermeiden sind wir also aufgebrochen, um einen neuen Platz zu finden. Leider war dies nicht ganz so einfach an einem Fluss dessen erreichbaren Stellen so ueberlaufen waren. Naja, letztendlich fing ich noch 3 kleine Forellen/Lachse in den Pools entlang des Flusses. Leider biss kein grosser mehr. Es war aber trotzdem ein super Tag in der Natur. Fotos habe ich leider keine von den Fischen. 
Uebernaechste Woche werde ich wohl mit meinem Kumpel hier in Kalifornien noch mal los. Wenn es etwas zu berichten gibt, schreib ich wieder...
also bis dann,
Gruesse aus Amerika,

Gunnar


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo Angeln um San Francisco / Vancouver*

Hallo Gunnar,
zunächst erst einmal Petri, dass ihr überhaupt erst einmal etwas gefangen habt.
Ich schätze ihr hattet dort Dolly Varden Saiblinge und Cutthroatforellen. Die
Silberlachse kommen erst sehr viel später. Die sichtbaren Lachse könnten King Jacks (Chinnoks) gewesen sein. Könnten - leider keine Bilder.
Einen kleinen Hinweis noch: Wenn Du, wie du geschrieben hast, zunächst mit Widerhaken geangelt hast, hättest du ein echtes Problem bei einer Kontrolle bekommen. Gerad für dich als "Alien" geht das nicht mit 50 $ Strafe ab. Das wird knüppelhart. Beachte auch, das deine Spinner im Süßwasser keine Drillingen und auch keine Widerhaken haben dürfen....

Ich wünsche Dir noch viel Erfolg bei deinen weiteren Unternehmungen.


----------

